# Oxalis hedysaroides rubra 'Fire Fern' and Riccia Fluitans help!



## thoraxe (Apr 7, 2009)

I recently started a new 55 gallon display tank (no frogs yet) and I just planted new plants and mosses a few weeks ago. I got riccia fluitans at a local fish auction, and it quickly turned brown and died. I ordered some of the Fire Fern online with other plants, and it is the only plant not doing well. It look great when I got it, but in the past 4 weeks, the edges of the leaves have started to turn brown and fall off.
I know it's not the lighting, unless Fire Fern and Riccia don't like bright light. The substrate is several inches of tropical soil (stuff you buy at the pet store in bricks and melt dow in water, don't know the brand) and it is being divided by a layer of fiberglass mesh that I bought at Home Depot as a door screen, and cut down to my needs. Under the divider is a several inch layer of Hydroton clay pellets.
The temperature is around 76F during the day, and 70F-72F during the night. The humidity stays above 90% all the time, usually about 93%-95%. I mist about 3 times a day, which I thought would be plenty for the Riccia.

I've never grown riccia in a vivarium, only in my dad's 110 gallon angel fish aquarium. I've previously used java moss, but with this being a display tank I didn't really like the way the java moss grows tall and takes over everything. Any help with these plants would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I've tried Fire Fern in my tank (also a 55) twice and it has withered and died each time. Not sure what the problem is but I stopped trying. 

I've also got some riccia growing in that tank but that's on some wood which is in water.
It has grown and covered the wet wood but won't move any further.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Firefern is one of my favorite plants. It seems tougher than it looks; mine were much happier as houseplants in a window with a little real sun, drier soil, and fresh air. In my terrarium, it stayed spindly, reached for light, and rarely bloomed.


----------



## thoraxe (Apr 7, 2009)

I guess I'll just let it go and if it dies it dies...
anybody know of any other red/purple colored plants that do well in vivariums? I'm really looking for some interesting colors.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Lusidia discolor 
some Syngoniums
there are some red broms
bronze alocasia has a nice reddish cast
wandering jew
philondendron "micans" has a purplish/reddish cast to it sometimes
purple passion plant
watermelon vine
you could use african violets. i've got one called....Rob's willawong or something like that. it seems to do fine in the viv.
there's a red cryptanthus 

sorry about the lack of scientific names...i'm at work and don't have that kind of info and i don't have the time to surf them all down.


----------



## thoraxe (Apr 7, 2009)

donstr said:


> Lusidia discolor
> some Syngoniums
> there are some red broms
> bronze alocasia has a nice reddish cast
> ...


Thanks :] I'll google some of them and see what I like. Right now I just have an overuse of green with some pink flowers coming out of some plant clipping I got when I bought frogs from someone. I put it in a 20g with 2 azureus and it took over, I usually put a small clipping in each new vivarium since I know it'll grow well. I have no idea what it is though.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have some red saliginalla that is doing great in my terrarium.

-Beth


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Some other options for impressive red/puple foliage:

Oxalis regnellii atropurpurea
Red Beefsteak (Amaranthaceae Iresine herbstii)
Red Fittonia


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a pin-striped burgundy and red jewel orchid (ludisia discolor) that's doing beatifully in a lower-light viv. I haven't seen it bloom yet but don't really mind.

-Oops already posted


----------

